# List of Chamber Music Ensembles Accepting New Work/Submissions



## Denerah Bathory (6 mo ago)

As the titles says, I'm requesting your kind assistance in locating/listing ensembles of the following varieties: 
-String Quartet
-Piano Ensemble (Trio, Quintet, and other combinations)

Mixed combinations (Woodwinds, Woodwinds + Piano, Winds+Piano+Strings, etc.)
NO electronic music, NO odd or eccentric combinations involving non-western instruments, tonality, or any such that I do not compose with (i.e. no "microtonal" stuff)

While naming the ensemble itself is fine, I'd appreciate a mention of any of their recordings/performances so I can listen, and also a link to their website if applicable.
Thanks!


----------

